

Jobs Keynote in 60 seconds - dawie

http://daily.mahalo.com/2008/01/16/md038-the-steve-jobs-90-minute-keynote-in-60-seconds/
======
jamiequint
why not just link this to it?

~~~
dawie
Sorry, I added the page so quickly that I posted the link in the wrong spot.

